# ship photos ?????



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

Reasearching my Grandfathers past and wonder if anyone can help with photos of the following ships all from about the 1905 .

Ben Clune, Built by J.Laing Sunderland for P&A Campbell , sold and renamed Heinrich, went missing 1914 . 

Pinta , O.No.108700 built Port Glasgow 1898,registered in Glasgow 
for MacAndrews .

Gravina , registered in Liverpool1898, built in S/Shields 1886, for Mac Andrews .

Arana , built Port Glasgow 1897,registered in Glasgow, O.No.108694 for Mac Andrews .

Aral , built 1891 for Aral S.S. Co. Liverpool , scrapped 1929 .

Rosewood, registered S/Shields O. No. 88817, 
Any help would be very much appreciated , Mike


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Try www.photoship.co.uk that would be the best collection around


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

only the Ben Clune , Bellagio and Zurbadan to go


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Benboats Try this for Ben Clune. TEST.FYR.ORG Go down to history for photo of BEN CLUNE.
It worked for me.
Barney


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi, Barney , excellent , went to web site and got a great photo .
Many thanks , Mike


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

Have got all the previous ships but now only need , SS BELLAGIO built in Partick ,and reg.in Glasgow 1890 . & BALBOA built in Newcastle1894 , Reg in Liverpool 1898 I got a photo of her on the Ship Spotting site but am not entirely convinced it is the Balboa I am looking for


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*ben clune*



benboats said:


> Hi, Barney , excellent , went to web site and got a great photo .
> Many thanks , Mike


Pleased to help with you in finding photo off Ben Clune.
good result.
(Thumb)
Barney.


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

One I missed out , SEA BELLE built 1906 , Mackie&Thomson ,Govan , 1913 sold to MacAndrews and renamed ZURBARAN , Got her on the wreck site but no photo . Mike


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

BALBOA was renamed JOLLY GEORGE 1920 & SEBAT1923 .


----------

